#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  verwijderde berichten /leesbaarheid

## mrVazil

Ik weet niet goed waar posten, daarom hier maar:

Het zou mijns inziens de leesbaarheid van het forum serieus vergroten als de verwijderde berichten ook effectief uit een topic zouden verdwijnen ipv een mededeling dat het bericht in kwestie verwijderd is. 

Er zijn meerdere topics waar zes, zeven reacties onder elkaar verwijderd zijn en waar je dus moet scrollen om de eerstvolgende echte reactie te kunnen lezen. 

Is er een reden dat dit blijft staan?

----------


## laserguy

Zelfde onderwerp maar andere opmerking:
wanneer een bericht vrij laat wordt verwijderd, zijn er al andere berichten die daarop volgen natuurlijk. Helaas staat er dan soms in die latere berichten iets dat verwijst naar die verwijderde berichten... dat maakt het ook niet leesbaar/begrijpbaar.

----------


## Gast1401081

Tsja, schijnt dat de Modjes de hele dag niks beters te doen hebben dan het forum in de gaten te houden, alle leestekens te corrigeren en speldvauten eruit te halen...

----------


## moderator

Berichtje vanaf een zonovergoten terras.

Berichten die worden verwijderd zijn:
- Of geen meerwaarde tot het onderwerp van gesprek,
- Of strijdig met de spelregels voor het forum(onderdeel),
- Of onleesbaar,
In enkele gevallen een combinatie van bovenstaande drie punten.

Een verwijdering wordt alleen dan gedaan wanner laten staan van het bericht geen optie is.
Om dit toetsbaar te houden blijft er wel een "staartje" van het bericht achter.

De oproep tot een betere leesbaarheid wordt onderschreven, deelnemers kunnen best wat vaker zich afvragen of de bijdrage die ze voornemens zijn te gaan plaatsen ook echt iets bijdraagt aan de discussie EN of de te plaatsen reactie past binnen de geboden mogelijkheden.

Wat nogal eens gebeurt is het volgende:
Deelnemer A plaatst een bericht,
Deelnemer B is van mening dat het bericht niet op het forum thuishoort en reageert met een bericht wat inhoudelijk op die off-topic reactie van deelnemer A ingaat.
vervolgens komen deelnemer C, D, E en F ook nog even hun mening geven over die off-topic.

Dit gebeurt vaak in een tijdsbestek van 1-2 uur, hooguit een dagdeel.
Op het moment dat de recente reacties worden gelezen door het moderating team staan er dan 6-7 berichten die allen worden verwijderd.

Dit laat z'n sporen na, is wel heel eenvoudig te voorkomen door niet te reageren op berichten waarvan je op je klompen aan kunt voelen dat ze toch worden verwijderd.

----------


## laserguy

Zo een lang bericht en complete reactie vanaf een zonovergoten terras? Hulde!

----------


## Rolandino

Toch een bewijs dat een MOD zijn werk doet in zijn vrije tijd. ( mocht ie echt op een zon overgoten terras hebben gezeten )

Als ik op het terras zit heb ik andere dingen waar ik mijn tijd aan besteed ipv een forum beheren ! 

Er zit genoeg vrouwvolk en drank en vrienden op een terras wat juist op dat moment de aandacht krijgt.

----------


## moderator

tip van modje dan: Alleen tijd op het forum doorbrengen wanneer het kan!

enne extragratieztip: met je iPad op het terras...babemagnet :Big Grin:

----------


## Hitvision

Blijft wel de opmerking staan dat 'verwijderde berichten' nog steeds zichtbaar zijn. De inhoud is dan wel verdwenen maar wie het geschreven heeft enzovoorst staat er nog steeds. Dat wij als gebruikers deze 'sporen' kunnen voorkomen daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens maar is er geen mogelijkheid om het bericht ook totaal niet meer zichtbaar te krijgen. Wellicht niet door een mod maar wel door een administrator. Ligt aan welk 'forum' gehanteerd wordt maar bij verschillende 'forums' is dit door een administrator zo in te stellen dat deze verwijderde berichten alleen zichtbaar zijn voor mods en admins en niet door gewone gebruikers. (Zoals gezegd heb ik het niet alleen over de inhoud maar over het volledige bericht) Ik onderschrijf daarmee dan ook de TS dat dit de leesbaarheid nog beter verbeterd. Het voorkomt echt soms 6 berichten scrollen en zodoende dus berichten zonder inhoud temoeten bekijken.

----------


## koentjes

hm... deze discussie loopt al veel langer dan dat het duurt om die berichten even door te srollen hoor...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Als ik op een terras zit is dat vrijetijd en wil ik niets met mijn verplichtingen elders te maken hebben.

Daarbij heb ik een hekel aan mensen die bv op een terras aan het pingen of smsen of bellen zijn zodat ik informatie krijg over hun prive doeleinden en andere zaken. gebeurt vaak hardop met de vriendekring erbij om te laten weten hoe "belangrijk" ze denken zijn in de maatschapppij.

Dit zijn dingen dat moet je prive doen niet in het openbaar.

Dat is hetzelfde als je in de trein hardop het werk voor je baas aan het doen bent.

Komt bij mij over dat je aandacht tekort komt en juist wilt opvallen voor de omringende personen.

Dat vindt ik niet onder sociaal vallen.

Maar toch petje af dat je juist in JE vrijetijd juist op een vol en zonovergoten terras de moeite neemt om je moderator verplichting te doen. Petje af dat je je juist op dat moment tijd maakt om een soort verplichting te uiten ( verplichtingen hebben juist niets met vrijetijd te maken ) 

Mijn mening is gewoon dat je 2 soorten vrijetijd hebt. een die je met je vrienden, vrouw en kinderen etc doet buiten je werktijden of andere verplichtingen.

En een die je besteed aan je hobbie's, knutsel uurtjes aan huis of auto of andere projecten.

----------


## moderator

> Blijft wel de opmerking staan dat 'verwijderde berichten' nog steeds zichtbaar zijn. De inhoud is dan wel verdwenen maar wie het geschreven heeft enzovoorst staat er nog steeds. Dat wij als gebruikers deze 'sporen' kunnen voorkomen daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens maar is er geen mogelijkheid om het bericht ook totaal niet meer zichtbaar te krijgen. Wellicht niet door een mod maar wel door een administrator. Ligt aan welk 'forum' gehanteerd wordt maar bij verschillende 'forums' is dit door een administrator zo in te stellen dat deze verwijderde berichten alleen zichtbaar zijn voor mods en admins en niet door gewone gebruikers. (Zoals gezegd heb ik het niet alleen over de inhoud maar over het volledige bericht) Ik onderschrijf daarmee dan ook de TS dat dit de leesbaarheid nog beter verbeterd. Het voorkomt echt soms 6 berichten scrollen en zodoende dus berichten zonder inhoud temoeten bekijken.



Zonder flauw te willen doen, maar de reden waarom dit zo gebeurt heb ik reeds toegelicht.
Los daarvan is je laatste zin bijzonder komisch.

----------


## Hitvision

Heb inderdaad over die ene zin waarom dit 'staartje' blijft hangen over het hoofd gezien. M.b.t mijn laatste zin hooguit wat rommelig maar komisch valt wel mee toch?

Overigens prima werk door jullie hoor echter kritisch blijven is m.i. altijd goed toch?

----------


## Rolandino

Al bij al is het niet opgelost in zoverre dat er altijd iets achter blijft van wat er wordt weggehaald door moderator. Wat soms best wel raar overkomt in een forum als je van a nar b leest.

Als er iets is ge quoted door een lid en de moderator haalt het origineel weg blijft de quote gewoon staan dus weghalen heeft dan ook weer geen zin.

Maar aan de andere kant wel weer positief dat er iets aan gedaan wordt dmv het verwijderen van een post en bij sommige gevallen de poster in kwestie een mailtje te sturen.

----------


## moderator

> Komisch valt wel mee toch







> Het voorkomt echt soms 6 berichten scrollen en zodoende dus berichten zonder inhoud temoeten bekijken.



Kreeg er wel een glimlach van :Wink: 

Reden voor de verwijdering is juist dat de inhoud van die berichten geen meerwaarde heeft voor het onderwerp...
Dus ja, je ziet dan een leeg kader,
Ja, een ander heeft de onzin dan al voor je verwijderd.

Er bestaat een mogelijkheid dat het bericht helemaal niet meer te zien is. Hiervoor kiezen we heel bewust niet, in sommige gevallen komt een deelnemer met een valide argument of een aanvulling op zijn verwijderde bericht waardoor er alsnog voor word gekozen om dit weer zichtbaar te maken.
In de meeste gevallen blijft zo'n bericht ook na de heroverweging verwijderd uit de discussie. Verwijderen van berichten gebeurt niet zonder reden!

----------


## Stoney3K

> In de meeste gevallen blijft zo'n bericht ook na de heroverweging verwijderd uit de discussie. Verwijderen van berichten gebeurt niet zonder reden!



Ik heb soms wel het idee dat er iets te fanatiek met de verwijder-knop wordt omgesprongen terwijl het niet altijd nodig is.

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...-new-post.html

Hier had ik bijvoorbeeld een redelijk uitgesproken mening staan over het nut van Behringer in een bepaald marktsegment, maar in plaats van in het bericht (inhoudelijk) te knippen en het direct relevante materiaal wel te laten staan, terwijl alles met een raakvlak werd verwijderd, is gewoon de hele post naar de prullenbak verdwenen.

Als het off-topic is, verplaats het dan bijvoorbeeld naar de Lounge. vBulletin kan prima draadjes splitsen. Als het écht tegen de regels is (bv. spamming, trollen of wat dan ook) dan hoor ik als overtredende gebruiker het ook graag persoonlijk, in plaats van alleen een berg tekst die om onverklaarbare redenen in het niets is verdwenen.

Bovendien moet het ook leuk blijven. Als we alleen strikt on-topic moeten blijven en er niet een keertje een zijspoor gemaakt mag worden, dan denk ik dat veel mensen redelijk snel zullen vertrekken. We zitten hier met z'n allen ook in (en voor) onze vrije tijd, dus een geintje op zijn tijd moet IMO ook kunnen.

----------


## moderator

Nope, no can do!
Iets blijft staan of wordt verwijderd.

Wanneer je niet begrijpt dat een discussie over een aankondiging van een Behringer array gaat en niet over de marktwerking van een b-merk in het algemeen dan vind ik het al lief genoeg wanneer ik je bericht uit de discussie gum.

Wat jij vraagt is: Ik houd me niet aan de regels, voed me op.
gaat niet gebeuren, zoveel tijd besteden aan mensen die het niet begrijpen is ondoenlijk.

Gelukkig snappen de meeste deelnemers het prima en is het voldoende duidelijk wanneer er een scheve schaats wordt gereden.
Even in de spiegel kijken derhalve!

Wanneer je daar een probleem mee hebt dan kan je daar per PM of mail van proberen te overtuigen!

geintje moet zeker kunnen, kan ook zoals je leest.
Je bericht dat veel mensen hier hun vrije tijd opofferen moet je echt eventjes opnieuw lezen, er is echt helemaal niemand die je dwingt om je tijd door te brengen op het forum.
Wel vragen de forum regels aan jou als deelnemer om de tijd en webspace niet te vervuilen met ongewenste berichten.

Dit is niet het libelle forum, van een volwassen vent verwacht ik ook een dito opstelling.

----------


## NesCio01

> ........Ik houdt................



Beste mod,
gebruik jij dan alsjeblieft, al is het maar als voorbeeld, de spellingscontrole.

pls?

grtz

----------


## Stoney3K

> Nope, no can do!
> Iets blijft staan of wordt verwijderd.
> 
> Wanneer je niet begrijpt dat een discussie over een aankondiging van een Behringer array gaat en niet over de marktwerking van een b-merk in het algemeen dan vind ik het al lief genoeg wanneer ik je bericht uit de discussie gum.



Ik heb toch genoeg andere forums meegemaakt waar de discussie die op een zijspoor eindig (in dit geval, marktwerking van Behringer) gewoon netjes afgesplitst wordt in een ander onderwerp, omdat het toch een discussie is die (op zichzelf) het voeren waard is maar niet in die thread thuishoort. Dan hoeven de mensen die via via op dat onderwerp zijn beland ook niet compleet opnieuw te beginnen. Als er een scheve schaats wordt gereden, dan kun je die baan prima afsplitsen en hebben de mensen in de originele thread er ook geen last meer van.





> Wat jij vraagt is: Ik houdt me niet aan de regels, voedt me op.
> gaat niet gebeuren, zoveel tijd besteden aan mensen die het niet begrijpen is ondoenlijk.



Daar klaag ik niet eens over, ik ben alleen van mening dat berichten verwijderen _zonder tegenbericht_ niet helemaal de bedoeling moet zijn. Als jullie als moderators van mening zijn 'dit is niet helemaal on-topic', prima, maar ik kan als originele poster ook niet meer controleren wat er nu wel of niet gestaan heeft. Mocht het dan zo zijn dat iets niet on-topic is, dan kunnen we dat ergens anders in het forum terugvinden, als het rommel is die echt niet kan, zoals wanneer er een ruzie ontstaat, dan vind ik verwijderen ook helemaal geen probleem. Het is nu alleen zo dat de berichten met 'dit draagt niet bij' worden gewist, maar er nergens verhaal gehaald kan worden.

Ik draag de issue alleen maar aan voordat mensen straks aan de bel trekken en 'censuur' gaan lopen roepen als het uit de hand loopt.

----------


## moderator

Dank voor het meedenken, ben echter stellig van mening dat wanneer je zelf niet meer weet wat je geplaatst hebt, dat een discussie prima kan zonder die bijdrage!

Wat je aanhaalt is inderdaad ook een prettige manier van moderaten, wij zijn van mening dat je zelf verantwoordelijk bent voor de inhoud van je berichten en dat we niet te pietluttig zijn bij het beoordelen van reacties.
Wel is het zo dat wanneer 1 iemand off-topic gaat, er doorgaans een aantal een reactie op die off-topic plaatsen.
Graag wil ik die deelnemers uitnodigen om progressiever om te gaan met de "new topic" functie...

Lijkt me meer gepast dan het neerleggen van de discussiediscipline bij het moderating team!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Graag wil ik die deelnemers uitnodigen om progressiever om te gaan met de "new topic" functie...



Zorgt dat niet juist voor een wildgroei aan nieuwe topics die maar 1 heel specifiek onderwerp behandelen en waar dus in verhouding écht weinig reacties op gaan komen? Die ervaring heb ik tenminste van andere forums.

----------


## moderator

Het zorgt voor meer onderwerpen, maar voorkomt tegelijkertijd dat een discusse over een aangekondigde line array afbuigt naar een gesprek over marktwerking. Het voorkomt dat een discussie over een cursus verzand in een discussie over de kwaliteit van onderwijs in het algemeen, kan nog wel even doorgaan.
Het off topic gaan is doorgaans een oorzaak dat de discussie een langzame dood sterft, wellicht is dat ook herkenbaar op de fora?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Het off topic gaan is doorgaans een oorzaak dat de discussie een langzame dood sterft, wellicht is dat ook herkenbaar op de fora?



Dat ligt maar net aan de mate van off-topicheid. Als een moderator keihard een discussie afkapt omdat het volgens zijn mening off-topic is kan het bijvoorbeeld hetzelfde effect hebben als een topic wat compleet ontspoord is.

Aan de andere kant: Veel losse topics die ik in de situatie tegenkom dat iemand voor elk akkefietje een nieuw topic zou moeten maken, hebben vaak ook totaal geen reacties en worden (met name door nieuwe forumgebruikers) ook redelijk schaamteloos weer naar boven geschopt. Dat maakt de discussie, en het zoeken naar nuttige informatie, er ook niet praktischer op, want als je dan zoekt krijg je alleen nog maar meer topics (vaak van 1-2 jaar oud) die dezelfde onbeantwoorde vraag behandelen.

----------


## moderator

Je zou ook kunnen stellen dat die spin-off dan niet de warme belangstelling heeft die jij haar zo graag toedicht...

----------

